# In the field



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

My girlfriend and I have just got back from a few days camping in Dorset and had a great time. The purpose of the trip was to find all 6 native reptiles and 2 of the introduced species. We started on some heath land and the first species was one that I had hoped one day to find, a Smooth snake, it was curled up under a gorse bush in the evening sunshine. 10 minutes later I flipped a piece of board to reveal an Adder and a slow worm. This was going very well, 3 species in about 30 minutes! We headed towards the coast to try and find a camp site with vacancies.
The next day was nice and sunny so we visited Studland bay to see what we could find. The Sand lizards were easy to spot amongst the heather and so we moved over towards some marshy ground to search for Grass snakes.As we neared the ponds I spotted a Common lizard basking in a little clearing taking us up to 5 species. We searched through perfect Grass snake habitat and found nothing until we got to the end of our route and I looked into the water to see the end of a tail slithering away. I dived at it only to sink into the mud and submerge my mobile! I waited a second to feel anything wriggling in my hands but nothing, then I saw it escaping along the bank. I jumped forward and soon had number 6 which was photographed and released.
This was a cause for celebration and a hearty pub lunch followed by a quick drive over to Boscombe as the weather started to turn grey. We needent have worried as there were several Green lizards and many Wall lizards on dispay with people walking past completely oblivious to their presence.
We needed another camp site further east as we had to collect a pair of Hoggies from Herpboi and so went up into the New forest and had a pint in a pub called The Snake Catcher. :no1:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Sounds fun! 

Do you have those pics? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Yes but I am at work at the moment, will post later.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

The Snake Catcher pub does great burgers : victory:

And yes pics please!!


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Adder









Smooth snake









slow worm









Sand lizard









Common lizard









Grass snake









me following tumble into bog









Wall lizard









Green lizard









the pub to celebrate


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

Where did you find all these?


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

people dont usually say exactly where they went with things like this just to protect the animals, they all seem really healthy so obviously doing well in that part of the country : victory:


----------



## TW (May 1, 2007)

Thats great. i'm yet to find my first adder..


----------

